# Tractor show, Stoystown, PA Aug. 5-7, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks like a fun packed show with lots of activities, tractor pulls, a sawmill demonstration, good food, and entertainment. Here is a link:

http://www.stoystownlions.org/tractorshow.htm


----------

